# MAGIX Video - Hintergrund wegschneiden



## ziriander (30. August 2007)

Hallo, 

erst vor kurzem habe mir MAGIX Video 6.5 zugelegt, bin also noch absoluter Neuling.

Ich habe eine Szene mit einer blauen Leinwand im Hintergrund. Kann ich in Magix Video diese blaue Farbe entfernen damit ich einen transparenten Hintergrund bekomme ? Und wenn ja wie geht das ?


merci for help
ziriander


----------



## scheichbert (1. September 2007)

Meinst du damit das Magix VideoDeLuxe...?

Wenn ja, dann markiere das gewünschte Video in deiner Storyboard.
Dann öffne den Effekteditor (mit SHIFT+y) und schalte unten den "Greenbox" Effekt ein.
mit den beiden Schiebereglern rechts davon kannst du nun Feineinstellungen machen.
Am besten ausprobieren bis das Ergebnis gut ist.

Gruß,
Norbert


----------



## ziriander (2. September 2007)

Ja, das ist genau was ich brauche, allerbesten Dank.


----------

